# Cement "fillet" for new pre-fab garage



## disco_monkey79 (30 Mar 2012)

Hello,

I've (finally!) got my garage up - it's the pre-cast concrete panel type.

I need to apply a fillet round the inside, to prevent water ingress. Is there any sort of pre-mixed product that I could use, in the interest of getting it done asap?

Also, the bare concrete floor needs sealing as it's rather dusty. Would I be best sealing it before applying the fillet? Would this help or hinder the bond between floor and fillet?

Many thanks


----------



## StevieB (30 Mar 2012)

Yup, you can get ready-mix from any DIY shed. MAke sure you get the right product though. It comes in 25kg bags, some come mixed and some come with a sperate bag of cement inside to mix in - the former is easier and quicker.

Seal afterwards, then you can seal over the fillet as well.


----------



## henton49er (30 Mar 2012)

I agree with StevieB, and I would add some PVA glue to the water that you mix with the sand/cement mortar mix. This (a) helps it to stick to whatever you are applying it to (b) gives you a bit more working time and a better consistency for working and (c) sets harder and less impermeable to water. You could also use the PVA diluted with water as a top surface seal to the floor slab.

Mike


----------



## henton49er (30 Mar 2012)

Just to be clear, when I say PVA glue, I do not mean a woodworking glue such as Titebond. There are plastic containers of concrete additives available which are PVA glues - they are the ones I am referring to. I got mine from a builder's merchants (Travis Perkins I think).

Mike


----------



## Digit (30 Mar 2012)

Unless there are big gaps I would use silicone sealant.

Roy.


----------



## pip1954 (30 Mar 2012)

when i did mine i used concrete dust proofer then went over when dry with laytex floor level is your garage the same size as the base ,if you have the base sticking out on the out side i would silicon on the out side to fill the gap under panels then go over this with a mix of sand and pea shingle mixed about 4-1, if same size as base then do it on inside.
pip


----------



## disco_monkey79 (3 Apr 2012)

Thanks all for the replies.


----------

